# MD11 breaks in two on Landing



## Glider (Jul 27, 2010)

I have just heard that a Lufthansa cargo MD11 has broken in two after a heavy landing in Saudi Arabia. I have heard of planes being damaged in heavy landings but nothing like this.

Lufthansa Cargo MD-11 breaks up on landing at Riyadh


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wonder if this is yet another MD-11 yaw control accident. Doesn't appear to have rolled over this time, so perhaps not.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah saw it on the news...certainly hit heavy...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2010)

Fortunately the crew is okay.


----------

